# if you have time one your hands



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

if you have time on your hands and go to youtube and search viperkeeper. go to his videos cause he has some really great snake videos. i like it a lot.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

their Ok i just think snakes r boring


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i love snakes





















if you dont see venomous snakes often, these are really cool, for a snake lover


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

He has awesome vids. I would love to own hots someday, doubt it'll ever happen but it's nice to dream.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi there Mate!!!

Cool videos I've seen them all!!!!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

again i love his videos. he has a really nice hot collection


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive seen all his vids too. Very awsome guy, he really knows his stuff.

I like the one where he's talking about the king cobra then it strikes at him 
as hes walking away and it scares the crap out of him.. hahaha


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i love the Cerastes cerastes and i liked the tour of his snake room


----------

